# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Skręcona kostka

## adrianoo

2 tygodnie temu skręciłem kostkę. Po pewnych perypetiach udało mi się ją zagipsować. Zrobiłem to w swoim rodzinnym mieście. Teraz jestem w Warszawie i ze względu takiego że nie miałem zamiaru wracać do domu, sam sobie zdjąłem ów gips. Co teraz mam robić? Rozumiem że jakieś ćwiczenia rehabilitacyjne, ale co i jak i ile? 

Tak wiem, jestem nieodpowiedzialny, ale nie za bardzo widzi mi się jeżdżenie po lekarzach. Mam słabe wspomnienia. Napiszcie zakładając że z tą kostką wszystko pomyślnie się zrosło/wykurowało/naprawiło/cokolwiek.

Pozdrawiam i dziękuję z góry,
Wasz adrianoo

----------

